# Airline routes from USA to Manila and baggage cost.



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

Can anyone shed light on whether the free baggage is based on the international carrier? 
(vs.the US domestic carrier that gets us to the departing international airline).
EVA is a very nice airline and allows 1 personal, 1 carry on, and 2 checked no charge, not to mention under $850 total from LAX. Getting to LAX is the puzzle right now. I've checked baggage policies and none are free and if we take the bags that EVA allows we'd pay a few hundred round trip for baggage from the east coast to LAX.
Thanks.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Your free luggage allowance is determined by the smallest allowance, usually the domestic carrier.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Danward,

When I flew to the Philippines several times, there was a baggage guide that i would set my luggage into. If it fit in there then no extra charge. If it didn't they would check the bag and charge me accordingly. I also think there was a scale the bag would set on in the luggage guide and if it didn't go over the limit then it was free. i don't know what their rules are now.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> Danward,
> 
> When I flew to the Philippines several times, there was a baggage guide that i would set my luggage into. If it fit in there then no extra charge. If it didn't they would check the bag and charge me accordingly. I also think there was a scale the bag would set on in the luggage guide and if it didn't go over the limit then it was free. i don't know what their rules are now.
> 
> art


That's just the carry on luggage. The check in allowance will depend on the airline and ticket class. Several airlines allow 49 kg of check-in luggage but say Cebu Pacific only allow 20 kg of free allowance. So if you arrive in Manila with 40kg and haven't booked the extra for your onward flight it can be problematic.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Gary

Yes you are right. I had to pay for checked in luggage a few times. It was over the limit. I remember 1 time I removed some things from my checked i luggage and put it in my carry on and I was fine. No extra fees. hahahha

art


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

I didn't think we'd ever get tickets. We travel east coast to Chicago on Southwest. Then EVA Chicago to Manila. EVA and SW both allow a personal bag, one carry-on and two checked bags no cost. We did have to accept some layovers. Trying to piece it together with Spirit or EVA or Singapore from the west coast the times next matched very well. We had a nice low fare on Japan Airlines but they are operated by American at our location. I went there today and they gave me a bunch of baloney saying Japan Airlines was maybe a personal and a carry-on and maaaaaaybe one checked. I showed a printout of Japan Airlines showing what they allow (1+1+2) and the agent tried to say it was not correct. None of the Asian airlines originate where we are. Delta and American are the first leg of the international flights and they may use this as some way to have bags paid for. The one number the agent mentioned was $200. I don't want to get to the American ticket counter and they argue us into bag fees of $200 as we try to be late for the flight. EVA we've flown before and add SW and we finally got all bags free total cost $1215.

Also we arrive Manila 11:20 AM which solves the bus issue to Angeles City. We have plenty of time to exit the airport and find a bus, money changer and the sort.


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

Danward said:


> I didn't think we'd ever get tickets. We travel east coast to Chicago on Southwest. Then EVA Chicago to Manila. EVA and SW both allow a personal bag, one carry-on and two checked bags no cost. We did have to accept some layovers. Trying to piece it together with Spirit or EVA or Singapore from the west coast the times next matched very well. We had a nice low fare on Japan Airlines but they are operated by American at our location. I went there today and they gave me a bunch of baloney saying Japan Airlines was maybe a personal and a carry-on and maaaaaaybe one checked. I showed a printout of Japan Airlines showing what they allow (1+1+2) and the agent tried to say it was not correct. None of the Asian airlines originate where we are. Delta and American are the first leg of the international flights and they may use this as some way to have bags paid for. The one number the agent mentioned was $200. I don't want to get to the American ticket counter and they argue us into bag fees of $200 as we try to be late for the flight. EVA we've flown before and add SW and we finally got all bags free total cost $1215.
> 
> Also we arrive Manila 11:20 AM which solves the bus issue to Angeles City. We have plenty of time to exit the airport and find a bus, money changer and the sort.


I am sure the price has changed some, but I always used a private car from Manila to Angeles. It was 3000 or sixty bucks.

After such a long and crampy plane ride that takes forever the last thing i want is to save a few dollars so i can be on bus for hours. Plus they packed up all my luggage then drove me directly where i wanted and unloaded everything too.

Dont get me wrong i used them all the time but not after spending a full day on an airplane and pulling several suitcases full of valuable stuff.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

louiedepalma said:


> I am sure the price has changed some, but I always used a private car from Manila to Angeles. It was 3000 or sixty bucks.
> 
> After such a long and crampy plane ride that takes forever the last thing i want is to save a few dollars so i can be on bus for hours. Plus they packed up all my luggage then drove me directly where i wanted and unloaded everything too.
> 
> Dont get me wrong i used them all the time but not after spending a full day on an airplane and pulling several suitcases full of valuable stuff.


That's why we fly to and from Clark.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

louiedepalma said:


> I am sure the price has changed some, but I always used a private car from Manila to Angeles. It was 3000 or sixty bucks.
> 
> After such a long and crampy plane ride that takes forever the last thing i want is to save a few dollars so i can be on bus for hours. Plus they packed up all my luggage then drove me directly where i wanted and unloaded everything too.
> 
> Dont get me wrong i used them all the time but not after spending a full day on an airplane and pulling several suitcases full of valuable stuff.


Louie I'll bet those cab rides have more than doubled in price.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Louie I'll bet those cab rides have more than doubled in price.


Private car is p3500 now. Innova is 3800, I think. There is a guy who runs a highly recommended service in Angeles. PM me if needed.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Now with the opening of the Skyway NAIA to Angeles is a breeze, probably less than 2 hours.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Yes, it's normally p3500 to Angeles now, which includes p500 for using the (much faster) Skyway.

(Personally, being a kuripot.... and tough, I get a taxi, plus a bus for about p500 all in...and that's after 20+ hours travelling. 😜 )

Genesis bus from the airport to Angeles is another quick and cheap option at that time of the day.

These days I also fly into Clark, whenever possible though.


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

grahamw57 said:


> Genesis bus from the airport to Angeles is another quick and cheap option at that time of the day.


We are arriving at terminal #1. Is there an exit that puts us close to the Genesis bus to Angeles and are there multiple drop offs once we get there? Our destination is on RV Ponce St.
What I see at the moment is Genesis from terminal #3.

Any issues walking inside the buildings from terminal 1 to terminal 3? 
Thanks.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Been about 4 years since I had to change terminals. At that time, and previously. we had to ride a shuttle between terminals. There was no charge for the shuttle.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We would catch the Genesis shuttle from terminal 3 to Rotunda, their terminal. The shuttle may loop around the terminals. Walking between terminals is not possible as they are not adjacent.


----------



## sirpo2011 (4 mo ago)

Based on what I have read I'm from Fla so sounds like it will be NAIA to Paris to Orlando China Air 
If it's Boeing I'm not going


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

sirpo2011 said:


> Based on what I have read I'm from Fla so sounds like it will be NAIA to Paris to Orlando China Air
> If it's Boeing I'm not going


I'm done flying, so I feel for you and anyone else that still wants to get into an airliner, and yes Boeing sure has had its issues with their flight computers, I haven't heard much recently about the fix if there was one. 

Welcome to the forum Sirpo.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I like Korean Air.
It is not the lowest cost.
2 free checked luggage, 50 pounds each if I recall correctly.

The problem is I get a long layover at ICN airport, and pay for a hotel room in the airport.


----------



## sirpo (4 mo ago)

M.C.A. said:


> I'm done flying, so I feel for you and anyone else that still wants to get into an airliner, and yes Boeing sure has had its issues with their flight computers, I haven't heard much recently about the fix if there was one.
> 
> Welcome to the forum Sirpo.


Thanks for the welcome In my world all opinions and beliefs have value so don't bother holding the punches opinions are like noses everybody has one


----------

